# Closest Vape store to Blairgowrie, JHB



## stevie g (30/7/16)

Asking for a friend.


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/7/16)

closest i think would be vape king in mountain view shopping centrr


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/7/16)

mountain view shopping centre corner 14th ave and weltevreden northcliff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (30/7/16)

https://www.google.co.za/maps/searc...5faea0f2efb2ed!4m2!1d28.0098257!2d-26.1163766


----------



## ET (30/7/16)

Probably took your mate longer to ask you, for you to open your browser and post the question on the forum than it took me to google maps it. Just saying

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## stevie g (30/7/16)

ET said:


> Probably took your mate longer to ask you, for you to open your browser and post the question on the forum than it took me to google maps it. Just saying


I'm not in a rush pal but thanks for the troll.


----------



## cam (31/7/16)

vapers paradise is in Ferndale. short drive away. depending on what your mate wants i am based in blairgowre. i am not a retailer, but i do visit many on an average week and wouldn't mind picking some supplies up for them.


----------



## stevie g (31/7/16)

cam said:


> vapers paradise is in Ferndale. short drive away. depending on what your mate wants i am based in blairgowre. i am not a retailer, but i do visit many on an average week and wouldn't mind picking some supplies up for them.


thanks for the offer man, appreciate it!. My mates in Blairgowrie actually, I'll tell him about vapers paradise.


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Have moved this thread to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they choose


----------

